# MirrOlure Announces New MirrO Prop Lure at ICAST



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

This is pretty cool. MirrOlure announces a new their new MirrO Prop Lure at ICAST yesterday. It is a surface, "floating twitchbait" with props on the front and back end. It looks just like the MirrOdine and is designated 10MR.

Check it out:



















Here's the color chart on it:










The lure is three inches long and weighs 1/2oz.

I've was able to get a couple to check out thanks to Eric Bachnik. I can't wait to give them a shot on the flats.

Eric said the plugs will be out in the Fall, hopefully by mid-September.

MirrOlure had an awesome booth by the way.


----------

